
Consistent Hashing with Bounded Loads [2017-04] - simonpure
https://research.googleblog.com/2017/04/consistent-hashing-with-bounded-loads.html
======
simonpure
Link to the paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01350](https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.01350)

